# Tourist Visa T3 (90 days)



## Marcoschiluisa

"Tourist Visa" T3 stamp

When entering any Ecuadorian migratory control, whether by land, seaport or an airport, people from countries who do not require a visa to enter the country will obtain a T3 stamp on their passport, provided the passport is valid for at least an additional six months from the date of entry.

This stamp is not a visa, however it allows a foreign citizen to legally stay in Ecuador with the purpose of tourism, sports, health, study, science, art and trade activities which do not require importing goods.

The maximum time foreigners who receive a T3 stamp can stay in the country is three months within a period of 12 months, counted from the date of entrance. If a person with a T3 stamp decides to leave before the expiration of the three months, the balance of unused days may be used on their next visit to Ecuador. When this happens, the person will be allowed to stay the remaining time to complete those three months. [RW1] 

If a person wants to stay more than the three months granted by the migration representative, they may ask for another migratory status, however this receipt of this status will depend on each particular case.
Below is a simple example that shows what happens when a person does not use all the T3 days in Ecuador and they are accumulated for the following year.

A list of countries whose citizen may not enter Ecuador as temporary visitors or with a T3 stamp:
Afghanistan
Bangladesh
Eritrea
Ethiopia
Kenya
Nepal
Nigeria
Pakistan
Somalia
Senegal
Cuba



Immigration Law
Art. 12.- It is considered a non-immigrant- Every foreigner whose domicile is in another country and that comes in legally and conditionally to the country without intention of relocating and with the purposes of any category determined below:
X.- Passers-by, within the following categories:

3.- Temporary visitors with the purposes indicated in article IX, during a period of not more than 3 months each year; and,

RULES TO THE IMMIGRANTION LAW

Art. 48.- The non-immigrants in the subcategories of passers-by of category X, article 12, will not require visa for their admission to the country and shall be subjected to the following rules:

III. The maximum time for foreigners in the subcategory 3 will be three months in a period of 12 months; counted from the date of entrance, except those cases of reciprocity and the contemplated agreements and visa settlements Foreigners will be authorized to enter Ecuador in this category of three months unless they ask for a shorter period, or, in case they entered the country before under the same category; so they will be authorized to stay for the remaining time until the three months are completed.

EcuaAssist


----------

